# [ 2019 ] Instructions on cancelling your recent Wyndham timeshare purchase



## ecwinch (Jun 5, 2019)

This is a work-in-process on a sticky I would like to create that provides specific instructions on how to rescind a Club Wyndham purchase agreement. Please use this post to provide constructive comments. At some future date I will zap all the comments and make this a sticky.  Thanks

*How To Rescind Your Recent Wyndham Timeshare purchase*
This post is designed to be a quick guide on how to rescind your timeshare purchase from Wyndham. If you are not purchasing from Wyndham, or want a more in-depth guide please refer to this TUG advice article:  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html

*Timing is Everything*
The first thing to recognize is that time is of the essence, and that you may need proof that the properly rescinded your purchase. For this reason we strongly recommend that you use certified mail as the method of sending your rescission notice, and use fax or email as a backup.

*The Notice*
In some states there will be a form letter in your paperwork you can use. If not your rescission notice does not need to be fancy or have some magic wording. It does not need to explain why you are rescinding - only a clear expression that you are rescinding your purchase. A simple letter like:

_Wyndham Vacations Resorts, Inc
Attn: Account Servicing Operations-Rescission Dept

Regarding my contract XXXXXXX for the purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,

John Husband
Jane Wife_

The letter does not need to be typed, it can be hand-written. Ensure that it is signed and dated, and include the cover page of your Purchase Agreement. The contract number for Wyndham purchase agreements is typically found in the upper right hand corner of your paperwork.

*Where To Send The Notice*
Now comes one of the most important steps - determining where to send the notice. For this step we strongly recommend scanning your contract and locating the mailing address listed in your contract. The following address is used in most recent contracts - but *IT IS IMPORTANT THAT YOU ENSURE THIS IS THE CORRECT ADDRESS FROM YOUR CONTRACT*.

Wyndham Vacations Resorts, Inc
Attn: Account Servicing Operations-Rescission Dept

PO Box 94443
Las Vegas, Nevada 89193
_or_
10750 West Charleston Boulevard
Suite 130
Las Vegas, Nevada 89135


It is equally important that you have proof that you sent the rescission notice by the contract deadline (which varies by state). For this reason we only recommend certified mail - as certified mail is only method that is legally recognized in all US states.

However, in addition, you can fax your rescission notice to 702-227-3298, and/or email the notice to rescissions.wvr@wyn.com. We strongly recommend that email and fax only be used as secondary methods, as certified mail is method that is outlined in your contract.

*Whats next?*
Once you have your rescission notice in the mail and Wyndham receives it, you should receive a confirmation email from the Rescission Dept. So kick back, take a deep breath, and consider becoming a TUG member so you can fully research if being a timeshare owner is right for you.

If you want to confirm the receipt, some members have had luck calling the Financial Services Dept at 702-304-4100.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 5, 2019)

Anyone have a fax number? I know I have seen one posted before.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 5, 2019)

Great Idea! posting a Sticky with step-by-step instructions, complete with letter template and addresses. We should have them for all the major players in the 'hold 'em 'til they sign' sales game.

I've probably typed and re-typed the same info dozens of times for individuals who've asked. What a time-saver!

Jim


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 5, 2019)

In this part I would add the bolded text.


The letter does not need to be typed, it can be hand-written. Ensure that it is signed *by each party that signed the contract, *and dated, and include the cover page of your Purchase Agreement. The contract number for Wyndham purchase agreements is typically found in the upper right hand corner of your paperwork.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have nothing substantial to add, only a suggestion that before you post it as a sticky you correct the multiple spots where (probably due to autocorrect) the word “rescission” is misspelled as “recession.”


----------



## starskald (Jul 8, 2019)

Should we get our notice notarized?


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 8, 2019)

crstamps2 said:


> Should we get our notice notarized?



Only if the recession instructions in your contact say that notarized is required. I highly DOUBT that it does, but the point is you should follow the recession instructions that were provided in the contract exactly to ensure success.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 8, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Anyone have a fax number? I know I have seen one posted before.



This is the one that I used. *7023044217
*
It is listed in the directory as the fax number for title services.

We did four things to rescind last year:

1.) We told the sales agents and returned the Kindle (that did absolutely nothing for us.)

2.) I faxed our rescission letter.

3.) I mailed our rescission letter, certified mail.

4.) I used FexEx overnight to deliver the letter.

At least one of these methods worked. Everything went out on a Friday. I know that they received the Fedex letter on Monday. The mailed letter just sat at the post office for several days. On Tuesday we were notified that the rescission was accepted and in the works.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2019)

bendadin said:


> This is the one that I used. *7023044217
> *
> It is listed in the directory as the fax number for title services.
> 
> ...


The ONLY method that carried any legal weight was the rescission letter. Sent Certified or not. All the other methods listed may have given you (the sender) comfort, but had no legal effect- unless they are specifically listed as ways to communicate your desire to rescind in the contract you signed.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 8, 2019)

Jim is correct.  Only legal way to rescind is what is on the TS contract.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 8, 2019)

The posts above are correct - when *possible* every recession letter should exactly follow the terms of the contract. 

However if for whatever reason it is impossible to follow the terms, you certainly have nothing to lose by using one of the secondary methods that provide real-time confirmation that you communicated your intent to rescind.


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 16, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> Only if the recession instructions in your contact say that notarized is required. I highly DOUBT that it does, but the point is you should follow the recession instructions that were provided in the contract exactly to ensure success.



I can't find the instruction on how to rescind. Where do I find that?


----------



## Babykayzee (Jul 16, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Jim is correct.  Only legal way to rescind is what is on the TS contract.



Where exactly do I find on how to rescind.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 16, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> I can't find the instruction on how to rescind. Where do I find that?


Don't lose a lot of sleep on this. Read the first post in this thread. There is a template of a letter there. Use it. The address is there to send it to. They'll get it. And you'll be done with this. Contracts are all legalese and made to be exact, and put 'normal' people to sleep. 

Jim


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 16, 2019)

Babykayzee said:


> Where exactly do I find on how to rescind.



In all 50 states, sending the recession notice by certified mail conforms to the terms of your contract. The earlier post about exactly following the terms of your contract was in regard to email or faxing the notice - which may or may not conform to the terms of the contract. It is one of the those "better safe than sorry" type of things - as Wyndham has accepted notice by other methods, but could likewise stop doing so at any moment. And if there was ever a dispute - for whatever reason - following the contract is the bulletproof defense.


----------



## nola_mama (Dec 21, 2019)

THANK YOU for giving us such helpful information and peace of mind!  I'm so grateful for this board & forum!  We sent our rescission letters to both of the official addresses that were listed in our contract's cancellation terms. (Thankfully, we learned that we could sent them today since it's officially the seventh- and last- day after receiving our public offering statement.) Without the great advice on here, my hubby & I wouldn't have known where, when, or how to complete this successfully.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 21, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Anyone have a fax number? I know I have seen one posted before.


For some east coast TS, I’ve seen a fax number of 407-626-6753, current as of Aug 17, 2019. Do their fax numbers keep changing?

For some west coast TS, I’ve seen a fax number of 702-227-3298, current as of Dec 2, 2019. Screenshots uploaded.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 21, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> For some east coast TS, I’ve seen a fax number of 407-626-6753, current as of Aug 17, 2019. Do their fax numbers keep changing?
> 
> For some west coast TS, I’ve seen a fax number of 702-227-3298, current as of Dec 2, 2019. Screenshots uploaded.



I have updated the post to align the Las Vegas address to the Las Vegas area code fax number (702). The 407 area code is Orlando - and I suspect that wording might be dated - as Las Vegas seems to be the processing center.

Thanks


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 21, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> I have updated the post to align the Las Vegas address to the Las Vegas area code fax number (702). The 407 area code is Orlando - and I suspect that wording might be dated - as Las Vegas seems to be the processing center.
> 
> Thanks


I think Wyndham might be beginning to have two rescission processing centers, one in LV and another in Orlando. 

NY Wyndham uses the Orlando address
as of Dec 5, 2019. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-me-out-of-wyndham-hooks.297442/#post-2364123

FL Wyndham uses the Orlando address as of Aug 17, 2019.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Dec 21, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I think Wyndham might be beginning to have two rescission processing centers, one in LV and another in Orlando.
> 
> NY Wyndham uses the Orlando address
> as of Dec 5, 2019. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-me-out-of-wyndham-hooks.297442/#post-2364123
> ...



You are right about Wyndham having 2 recession addresses.

I have been reading a slew of Case Action Lawsuits against Wyndham this weekend and came across this one where the Exhibits show 2 addresses.

https://www.classaction.org/media/deneen-et-al-v-wyndham-vacation-resorts-inc.pdf




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nola_mama (Dec 22, 2019)

Both of the addresses on our contract were NV addresses. I sent certified letters to both, just in case one had complications. (And, got paper & electronic receipts from USPS.)  
I used HelloFax to fax from my computer and received an electronic confirmation page (from HelloFax).
I emailed rescissions.wvr@wyn.com . 
I didn't mind doing a little work extra work to save $20,000! Thanks, again, y'all!  I'm so grateful for the awesome help that we received here!!  Such a great online community of people helping others!


----------



## CHILLIN (Feb 7, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I think Wyndham might be beginning to have two rescission processing centers, one in LV and another in Orlando.
> 
> NY Wyndham uses the Orlando address
> as of Dec 5, 2019. https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/help-me-out-of-wyndham-hooks.297442/#post-2364123
> ...


Just got notification from Wyndham my contract is cancelled.  All monies returned to CC accounts same day.  Address and guidelines posted above accurate. However from what I read in contract they are required by law to provide you rescission instructions.  One strange factoid.  Sent rescission letter on last day (5 business days, so Sunday doesn’t count and clock starts day after signing).  Tracked certified (handwritten) letter to Vegas.  Recorded as firm book (logged in) by LVS postal.  Then it SAT there for three days.  On third day I filed postal complaint.  At which point was delivered same day, with all rescission administrative functions complete, money reversed, and and confirmation email by Wyndham sent.  Weird, eh?  Procedures were precisely followed so would have met burden of proof.  Didn’t think I had to monitor the post office as well.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 8, 2020)

What I think is more likely is that your complaint got them to update the tracking,


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 8, 2020)

CHILLIN said:


> Just got notification from Wyndham my contract is cancelled.  All monies returned to CC accounts same day.  Address and guidelines posted above accurate. However from what I read in contract they are required by law to provide you rescission instructions.  One strange factoid.  Sent rescission letter on last day (5 business days, so Sunday doesn’t count and clock starts day after signing).  Tracked certified (handwritten) letter to Vegas.  Recorded as firm book (logged in) by LVS postal.  Then it SAT there for three days.  On third day I filed postal complaint.  At which point was delivered same day, with all rescission administrative functions complete, money reversed, and and confirmation email by Wyndham sent.  Weird, eh?  Procedures were precisely followed so would have met burden of proof.  Didn’t think I had to monitor the post office as well.


Congrats.  We are happy to hear that.


----------



## Blueangel (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no instructions.
Would you kindly verify if the address 6277 Sea Harbor Dr in Orlando is the latest address that has worked for cancelations? And which is the latest fax number? It was not provided to us either. Thank you.


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 22, 2020)

Blueangel said:


> Hello. I signed up today for a timeshare, and when getting home and reading the manual, and comparing to what we were told about the Wyndham program, they are two different stories. Our contract, in NY, says we have 7 days to cancel and to refer to page 1 for guidance. However, page one has no instructions.
> Would you kindly verify if the address 6277 Sea Harbor Dr in Orlando is the latest address that has worked for cancelations? And which is the latest fax number? It was not provided to us either. Thank you.


Yes.  That is one of the correct addresses as reflected below.  Follow instructions as exact.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## Blueangel (Feb 22, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Yes.  That is one of the correct addresses as reflected below.  Follow instructions as exact.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?



Thank you so much! $24K!


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 24, 2020)

Blueangel said:


> Thank you so much! $24K!


Just to cover your bases you may want to send to the Las Vegas address.  Will cost $4 but will give you extra peace if mind!


----------



## Blueangel (Feb 24, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Just to cover your bases you may want to send to the Las Vegas address.  Will cost $4 but will give you extra peace if mind!


Will do! Thank you!


----------



## Bregs0223 (Feb 27, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> This is a work-in-process on a sticky I would like to create that provides specific instructions on how to rescind a Club Wyndham purchase agreement. Please use this post to provide constructive comments. At some future date I will zap all the comments and make this a sticky.  Thanks
> 
> *How To Rescind Your Recent Wyndham Timeshare purchase*
> This post is designed to be a quick guide on how to rescind your timeshare purchase from Wyndham. If you are not purchasing from Wyndham, or want a more in-depth guide please refer to this TUG advice article:  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> ...


I didn’t include the purchasing agreement page in my rescission letter.  I included the page that stated I had seven days to rescind though.  Do you think I am fine, I still have 3 days left.  My contract was not too clear with what the exact purchasing page was.  Thanks!


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 27, 2020)

Bregs0223 said:


> I didn’t include the purchasing agreement page in my rescission letter.  I included the page that stated I had seven days to rescind though.  Do you think I am fine, I still have 3 days left.  My contract was not too clear with what the exact purchasing page was.  Thanks!


Yeah your fine.  Since the majority of states are silent on the exact process to rescind as you mention, the guide is about best practices that exceed minimum requirements. Legally your only requirement is clear communication that complies with the state regulations.


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 28, 2020)

Bregs0223 said:


> I didn’t include the purchasing agreement page in my rescission letter.  I included the page that stated I had seven days to rescind though.  Do you think I am fine, I still have 3 days left.  My contract was not too clear with what the exact purchasing page was.  Thanks!


You are fine.  There’s a reason why Wyndham doesn’t include clear instructions!


----------



## Brittany102786 (Aug 23, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> This is a work-in-process on a sticky I would like to create that provides specific instructions on how to rescind a Club Wyndham purchase agreement. Please use this post to provide constructive comments. At some future date I will zap all the comments and make this a sticky.  Thanks
> 
> *How To Rescind Your Recent Wyndham Timeshare purchase*
> This post is designed to be a quick guide on how to rescind your timeshare purchase from Wyndham. If you are not purchasing from Wyndham, or want a more in-depth guide please refer to this TUG advice article:  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> ...


Good afternoon!
   We stupidly purchased a club Wyndham timeshare while on vacation in SC.  The contract that I had to email them to get, because I wasn't provided with one states we have five days to rescind and that instead of the public offering statement being on paper, it would be on our jump drive.  It's not as it was promised to be.  I want to be 100% sure that the above addresses are where I need to be sending this letter to get out of the contract since I can't view it myself as I was not provided with the documents.  There is not a single address or notice to buyer regarding rescission on the jump drive.  The only address listed is the Florida one.  I have also seen more in-depth letters people have posted else where.  I just want to make sure I'm doing this the right way.  Can anyone confirm?  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

Brittany102786 said:


> Good afternoon!
> We stupidly purchased a club Wyndham timeshare while on vacation in SC.  The contract that I had to email them to get, because I wasn't provided with one states we have five days to rescind and that instead of the public offering statement being on paper, it would be on our jump drive.  It's not as it was promised to be.  I want to be 100% sure that the above addresses are where I need to be sending this letter to get out of the contract since I can't view it myself as I was not provided with the documents.  There is not a single address or notice to buyer regarding rescission on the jump drive.  The only address listed is the Florida one.  I have also seen more in-depth letters people have posted else where.  I just want to make sure I'm doing this the right way.  Can anyone confirm?  Thank you in advance for your help!


The rescission letter template is fine, and the Las Vegas address are correct. You don't say the date when you signed the contract, but time is of the essence. SC allows only 5 days (or one more if day 5 is Sunday). You won't be able to get it postmarked today, but that gives you time to write the letter, all signers of the contract must sign the rescission letter. Send it USPS Certified.

Good Luck! 

Jim


----------



## Brittany102786 (Aug 23, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> The rescission letter template is fine, and the Las Vegas address are correct. You don't say the date when you signed the contract, but time is of the essence. SC allows only 5 days (or one more if day 5 is Sunday). You won't be able to get it postmarked today, but that gives you time to write the letter, all signers of the contract must sign the rescission letter. Send it USPS Certified.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Jim


Thanks for your quick answer, we signed Friday!  You hopefully just saved me almost 19,000$


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 23, 2020)

Brittany102786 said:


> Thanks for your quick answer, we signed Friday!  You hopefully just saved me almost 19,000$





Be sure that all buyers who signed the purchase contract also sign the rescission paperwork, and as others have said send it via USPS Certified Mail and RETAIN a  Postmarked copy of your receipt.  Time is of the essence!

They don't need to inform you that they received it, however they do need to act on it, and usually they will within 45 days.  Additionally, be careful of any phone calls they may make to you as they may try and talk you out of rescinding....

Once you get your money back then think about buying resale for pennies on the dollar.  Also, consider joining TUG for just $15 and become a member.

Welcome to TUG!




.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2020)

Brittany102786 said:


> Thanks for your quick answer, we signed Friday!  You hopefully just saved me almost 19,000$


You will be fine, Brittany. Glad we could help. In case you're still interested in TS, stick around and get informed. We can save you 10's of thousand$.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Aug 23, 2020)

Brittany102786 said:


> Thanks for your quick answer, we signed Friday!  You hopefully just saved me almost 19,000$


It can’t hurt to also email to Wyndham.  Some instructions are attached.


----------



## Brittany102786 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks a bunch ! I did send an email sunday 


Grammarhero said:


> It can’t hurt to also email to Wyndham.  Some instructions are attached.


----------



## Brittany102786 (Aug 24, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> You will be fine, Brittany. Glad we could help. In case you're still interested in TS, stick around and get informed. We can save you 10's of thousand$.
> 
> Jim


We were checking out the site yesterday it’s great!


----------



## Brittany102786 (Aug 25, 2020)

Called today- they must have gotten my email because as of this morning they were aware it was to be rescinded !


----------



## kardop25 (May 27, 2021)

ecwinch said:


> This is a work-in-process on a sticky I would like to create that provides specific instructions on how to rescind a Club Wyndham purchase agreement. Please use this post to provide constructive comments. At some future date I will zap all the comments and make this a sticky.  Thanks
> 
> *How To Rescind Your Recent Wyndham Timeshare purchase*
> This post is designed to be a quick guide on how to rescind your timeshare purchase from Wyndham. If you are not purchasing from Wyndham, or want a more in-depth guide please refer to this TUG advice article:  https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cancel_timeshare_purchase.html
> ...


Are the fax number and email still valid for secondary methods today?  I purchased 4 days ago with Wyndham in Nevada and mailed my rescind letter 2 days ago.  I continue to worry about this and thinking maybe I should fax and email them as well.  My contract only mentions the mailing address.


----------



## Grammarhero (May 27, 2021)

kardop25 said:


> Are the fax number and email still valid for secondary methods today?  I purchased 4 days ago with Wyndham in Nevada and mailed my rescind letter 2 days ago.  I continue to worry about this and thinking maybe I should fax and email them as well.  My contract only mentions the mailing address.


It can't hurt to fax or email, but they may no longer be valid legal ways to rescind, as Wyndham may have recently removed them as legal rescission options.


----------



## steve_solo (May 27, 2021)

I have rescinded a wyndham contract using only a handwritten piece of paper that I got the front desk to fax to Las Vegas.
But in my case the contract definitely listed a fax as a valid method.
It wouldn't surprise me if they make it harder to rescind.


----------



## jwalk03 (May 28, 2021)

kardop25 said:


> Are the fax number and email still valid for secondary methods today?  I purchased 4 days ago with Wyndham in Nevada and mailed my rescind letter 2 days ago.  I continue to worry about this and thinking maybe I should fax and email them as well.  My contract only mentions the mailing address.



If you already mailed a letter and have proof that you mailed the letter to the correct address by the deadline outlined in your contract you have nothing to worry about.  You exercised your legally guranteed right to rescind, and you will recieve a refund.  Just make sure you followed the instructions in your contract.


----------



## kardop25 (May 28, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> If you already mailed a letter and have proof that you mailed the letter to the correct address by the deadline outlined in your contract you have nothing to worry about.  You exercised your legally guranteed right to rescind, and you will recieve a refund.  Just make sure you followed the instructions in your contract.


I signed the contract on 5/23/21; do I have until 11:59p of 5/28/21 (today) to send a certified letter?  I just noticed I had a typo in resort name where I purchased.  The contract # was correct though.   Should I send in another letter?


----------



## jwalk03 (May 28, 2021)

kardop25 said:


> I signed the contract on 5/23/21; do I have until 11:59p of 5/28/21 (today) to send a certified letter?  I just noticed I had a typo in resort name where I purchased.  The contract # was correct though.   Should I send in another letter?



The typo doesn’t matter.  As long as the intent of your recession is clear, everyone who signed the contract signed the letter, and it was mailed in time to the proper place outlined in your contract- you’re good.


----------



## kardop25 (May 28, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> The typo doesn’t matter.  As long as the intent of your recession is clear, everyone who signed the contract signed the letter, and it was mailed in time to the proper place outlined in your contract- you’re good.


Thank you for the peace of mind.  Yes, all signatures are there and it's definitely clear about the recession.  I'm just so paranoid with everything right now, I can't even sleep right.  They received the letter today; hoping everything works out.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

Question about rescission...

Do I have to mail the letter within 5 days or do they have to receive the letter within 5 days?  I don't see anything clearly separating the two in the law.
Also, I see it mentioned here about business days but contract says 5 calendar days.

In Nevada, a purchaser has the *right to cancel a timeshare contract of sale until midnight of the fifth calendar day following the date the contract was executed*. As stated in NRS 119A. 410 this right to cancel may not be waived and notice must be given to the developer by certified mail or personal delivery.

Also, I'm a bit confused about the points.  Can points given to me by Wyndham for Club Wyndham be used on regular hotels at the regular wydham.com website or must they be used on resorts via Club Wyndham?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 30, 2021)

jr80 said:


> Question about rescission...
> 
> Do I have to mail the letter within 5 days or do they have to receive the letter within 5 days?  I don't see anything clearly separating the two in the law.
> Also, I see it mentioned here about business days but contract says 5 calendar days.
> ...



Assuming that Nevada law governs this purchase, you should follow what it says in that law.  Your act to rescind the contract is what has to be within the time limit.  The law you cite reads like it is calendar days, so if it were me I would follow that and send the rescission notice (signed by everyone that signed the contract) by certified mail, retaining the receipt, by midnight of the fifth calendar day.  I wouldn't use personal delivery except as a back up to the certified mail because of the desirability of proof that you have rescinded by the deadline.  The contract itself may provide additional means to notify Wyndham of the rescission.

For your question on points, Club Wyndham points cannot be used directly on regular Wyndham hotels through the Wyndham hotel website.  Wyndham Destinations, the timeshare portion of the company, split from the Wyndham hotel portion of the company a number of years ago.  The points that can be used for Wyndham hotels are Wyndham Rewards points, which are a different type of point than those used in Club Wyndham.  It is possible to convert Club Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points, but there are limitations that have to be met, a fee applies, and the value of the points is typically greatly reduced (i.e., conventional wisdom is that you will lose 50-90% of what you paid in cash for the points by doing this).  There may be circumstances where converting Club Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points makes sense for individuals in order to avoid losing the value to expiration or something like that, but those circumstances are best avoided by planning in advance.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Assuming that Nevada law governs this purchase, you should follow what it says in that law.  Your act to rescind the contract is what has to be within the time limit.  The law you cite reads like it is calendar days, so if it were me I would follow that and send the rescission notice (signed by everyone that signed the contract) by certified mail, retaining the receipt, by midnight of the fifth calendar day.  I wouldn't use personal delivery except as a back up to the certified mail because of the desirability of proof that you have rescinded by the deadline.  The contract itself may provide additional means to notify Wyndham of the rescission.
> 
> For your question on points, Club Wyndham points cannot be used directly on regular Wyndham hotels through the Wyndham hotel website.  Wyndham Destinations, the timeshare portion of the company, split from the Wyndham hotel portion of the company a number of years ago.  The points that can be used for Wyndham hotels are Wyndham Rewards points, which are a different type of point than those used in Club Wyndham.  It is possible to convert Club Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points, but there are limitations that have to be met, a fee applies, and the value of the points is typically greatly reduced (i.e., conventional wisdom is that you will lose 50-90% of what you paid in cash for the points by doing this).  There may be circumstances where converting Club Wyndham points to Wyndham Rewards points makes sense for individuals in order to avoid losing the value to expiration or something like that, but those circumstances are best avoided by planning in advance.



Thanks.  The contract says by midnight on the 5th calendar day after the agreement, either by mail with receipt or in person to developer.  I was planning to walk in today and hand them something and get them to give me some type of receipt as well as send an email.  And then mail something if needed as well.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2021)

jr80 said:


> The contract says by midnight on the 5th calendar day after the agreement, either by mail with receipt or in person to developer.


Mail it. "In person to the developer" may have a very specific meaning (for example, it might mean their HQ in Orlando). Do not bother with email, and do not visit the sales office at your resort---that will just lead to a conversation trying to talk you out of rescinding.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Mail it. "In person to the developer" may have a very specific meaning (for example, it might mean their HQ in Orlando). Do not bother with email, and do not visit the sales office at your resort---that will just lead to a conversation trying to talk you out of rescinding.



The only issue is I'm still away...Need to get to a printer and then a post office.  I was also given a gift card.  I imagine I would have to return that in person anyway.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2021)

At the risk of repeating myself: Mail it. This is a four or five figure sum. It is worth your time to go find a Kinko’s to make sure you do it properly.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 30, 2021)

jr80 said:


> The only issue is I'm still away...Need to get to a printer and then a post office.  I was also given a gift card.  I imagine I would have to return that in person anyway.



It doesn't have to be pretty - you could write it out in crayon on a paper towel if you want.  It just have to convey that you (all signers of the contract) are rescinding the contract and plainly identify the contract that is being effected.  (I wouldn't just walk up and say "I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee" and throw dog poop on their shoes because that wouldn't give you a receipt and wouldn't be signed.)

If you don't mind, once the rescission is done, update @Grammarhero on how much you saved doing it.  He tracks that for TUG.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

Eric B said:


> It doesn't have to be pretty - you could write it out in crayon on a paper towel if you want.  It just have to convey that you (all signers of the contract) are rescinding the contract and plainly identify the contract that is being effected.  (I wouldn't just walk up and say "I break with thee, I break with thee, I break with thee" and throw dog poop on their shoes because that wouldn't give you a receipt and wouldn't be signed.)
> 
> If you don't mind, once the rescission is done, update @Grammarhero on how much you saved doing it.  He tracks that for TUG.



Understood.  My question would be, how do i give back the gift card?  I would have to go there anyway.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 30, 2021)

We're you given the Gift Card to attend or for the purchase? Would you have received the Gift Card whether or not you purchased? If the Gift Card was for attending you do not need to give it back.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

geist1223 said:


> We're you given the Gift Card to attend or for the purchase? Would you have received the Gift Card whether or not you purchased? If the Gift Card was for attending you do not need to give it back.



I was given additonal gift cards as part of the purchase of the timeshare.


----------



## r4rab (Dec 30, 2021)

jr80 said:


> I was given additonal gift cards as part of the purchase of the timeshare.



Your problem is how to rescind the contract.
Their problem is how to retrieve any additional gifts they gave you once you rescind.
Worry about your problem.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2021)

Heck, I bet you could even drop the gift cards in the envelope with the rescission letter.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Heck, I bet you could even drop the gift cards in the envelope with the rescission letter.


But then, if they say thye never got it back...?


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 30, 2021)

Nm


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2021)

I think @r4rab has the right idea.


----------



## jr80 (Dec 30, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I think @r4rab has the right idea.


Sent mail with tracking, signature, return receipt, signature.
Visited and gave a and written note which they signed.
Emailed.
I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 30, 2021)

jr80 said:


> Sent mail with tracking, signature, return receipt, signature.
> Visited and gave a and written note which they signed.
> Emailed.
> I'll let you all know what happens.



You got to keep the gift cards, right?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 31, 2021)

jr80 said:


> Sent mail with tracking, signature, return receipt, signature.
> Visited and gave a and written note which they signed.
> Emailed.
> I'll let you all know what happens.



We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 10, 2022)

jr80 said:


> Sent mail with tracking, signature, return receipt, signature.
> Visited and gave a and written note which they signed.
> Emailed.
> I'll let you all know what happens.


@jr80 We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful. To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission? As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## kaiydo (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello Guys! 

I fell into the trap today, and as I do with every purchase, I usually check reviews/personal accounts but this wasn’t the case today. I spent a few nights in the Wyndham resorts up in the poconos PA for a skiing trip. Before this, I had never heard of wyndham. I was just renting through airbnb like usual, but this time we got to the villas thinking it was a secluded home only to realize it was a resort… being rented out by some lady. So this got me thinking, how is she doing this? Anyways, long story short I end up in the timeshare meetings and hear the full 90 minutes. Since I am a business man, I’m always open for new ways to generate income. I was interested in what they were saying so I stayed to talk to a lady, one on one. Bad idea, five minutes into the talk I told myself this sounds like a scam because she is pushing way too hard and this sounds too good to be true. Four hours later… I caved in. I went into this thinking that a bit of investment into these “properties” could yield much higher returns with renting them through Airbnb once I buy them. I still think this is theoretically possible but I’m learning as I go and after reading through a few posts on this sub… I’m in over my head. Now a few questions: If I have the cash to invest in this, is it worth renting on airbnb? I would not use any of this for leisure or vacations since I’m not looking for discounts of cheaper travel, I can just book normally and pay whatever price it is. I would solely use this as a business. I was given a price of $19,000 and payed some money as a down payment (unknowingly used one of their credit cards, came to find out after the fact) and that bought me 300k worth of points and unlimited “last calls” if you aren’t familiar with this term, from my understanding it means that I can purchase as many properties I possible can that are open for purchase. Also, I came to find out that I was hit with a bunch of different fees that were not mentioned at all during our meeting. I’m thinking of pulling out completely and I still have 4 days to do this. Thank you in advance for any insight or advice !


----------



## Iggyearl (Jan 15, 2022)

"If it was so easy to do, everybody would be doing it." Years ago, I bought the book "How to Beat the Dealer." It was about blackjack, and I was in Atlantic City with my wife.  Long story short - it's not that easy.  Yes, some people do make money renting timeshares.  People that do, don't buy "retail" timeshares.  They buy "resale" timeshares.  There are rules involved. There are other costs involved.  There is planning involved.  You would be very wise to rescind your purchase immediately and start studying the subject.  This website is the best place to do that.  For the measly price of $15/year, you can check out timeshares for sale, timeshares for rent, and any details about the different timeshare systems.  Follow the instructions in your contract, and get away from this purchase.  If you decide at some time that you want to buy retail, this deal you mention will always be there.  Once you get past the rescission period, you own it.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 15, 2022)

kaiydo said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I fell into the trap today, and as I do with every purchase, I usually check reviews/personal accounts but this wasn’t the case today. I spent a few nights in the Wyndham resorts up in the poconos PA for a skiing trip. Before this, I had never heard of wyndham. I was just renting through airbnb like usual, but this time we got to the villas thinking it was a secluded home only to realize it was a resort… being rented out by some lady. So this got me thinking, how is she doing this? Anyways, long story short I end up in the timeshare meetings and hear the full 90 minutes. Since I am a business man, I’m always open for new ways to generate income. I was interested in what they were saying so I stayed to talk to a lady, one on one. Bad idea, five minutes into the talk I told myself this sounds like a scam because she is pushing way too hard and this sounds too good to be true. Four hours later… I caved in. I went into this thinking that a bit of investment into these “properties” could yield much higher returns with renting them through Airbnb once I buy them. I still think this is theoretically possible but I’m learning as I go and after reading through a few posts on this sub… I’m in over my head. Now a few questions: If I have the cash to invest in this, is it worth renting on airbnb? I would not use any of this for leisure or vacations since I’m not looking for discounts of cheaper travel, I can just book normally and pay whatever price it is. I would solely use this as a business. I was given a price of $19,000 and payed some money as a down payment (unknowingly used one of their credit cards, came to find out after the fact) and that bought me 300k worth of points and unlimited “last calls” if you aren’t familiar with this term, from my understanding it means that I can purchase as many properties I possible can that are open for purchase. Also, I came to find out that I was hit with a bunch of different fees that were not mentioned at all during our meeting. I’m thinking of pulling out completely and I still have 4 days to do this. Thank you in advance for any insight or advice !




DON'T even think twice about keeping this.  RESCIND while you still can.  Most Post Offices are now closed, and will not reopen again until Tuesday, January 18th.

Prepare your rescission letter now.  Anyone buying it with you needs to sign it (as well as yourself), and mail it out CERTIFIED MAIL at the USPS on Tuesday.  It doesn't matter when they receive it but it DOES matter as to when it is Postmarked.  Retain all copies of your paperwork as well as your Postal Receipt.

Rescind and then consider buying resale.  What you paid thousands for can sometimes be had for pennies on the dollar.

Don't depend on buying for rental purposes to generate income.  Covid did a real number on those who were unable to rent in 2020 and 2021.  If you buy, consider buying it for your own use.  TUG users recommend buying where they would want to go most often.

Welcome to TUG.



.


----------



## kathieh1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Just  wanted to say I followed the instructions here to mail in our request to cancel within the 7 days and it took two weeks, but I see they credited the full payments back to my Visa and Checking Accounts.  Be careful to look through all the pages of your documents to find the right address.  In our case it was on an addendum.  No regrets. We still own our deeded weeks at the Kona Coast Resort (no Shell Points either), and will either sell those or continue to use or trade them. Wyndham just doesn't seem like a good deal considering how much they charge.. and we are in our late 60's and think we'd be unlikely to use it.  I suspect it would still end up being hard to get what we want despite the sales pitch.


----------



## vdagani90 (Sep 3, 2022)

So I recently was tricked into buying a timeshare when I was in TN on a vacation and had second thoughts the night after I bought so I decided to send a rescission letter. I tried looking for the cancellation policy on my contract but was not able to find it. I was confused on what address I was going to send it to so I sent it to the 6277 Sea Harbor Dr. Orlando, FL 32821. I bought the timeshare on 8/20 and was able to send the letter on 8/22 through FedEx. I have contacted wyndham to ask on the progress of my cancellation and have been told that my file did not reflect any rescission letters received. I gave the agent the tracking number and a said she will make a case since I was in the rescission period, and also to call next week to ask for an update because it takes time. So I wait and I just went through my contract again today in finally found the cancellation policy. in the policy it is asking me to send to p.o. box 94443, las vegas, nevada, 89193 within 10 days. it is already 9/3 (14 days) since the contract signing. what should I do?


----------



## Kwistal (Oct 22, 2022)

This is what the contract I signed in Pennsylvania on 9/27/2022 says:
"Purchaser's Nonwaivable Right to Cancel". You, the purchaser, may cancel this purchase at any time prior to midnight of the seventh (7th) day following the date of this transaction. If you desire to cancel, you are required to notify the Seller, in writing, at Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Attention: Account Servicing Operations - Rescission Department at P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 or 10750 West Charleston Boulevard, Suite 130, Las Vegas, Nevada 89135. Such notice shall be given by certified return receipt mail or by any other bona fide means of delivery which provides you with a receipt. Such notice shall be effective upon being postmarked by the United States Postal Service or upon deposit of the notice with any bona fide means of delivery which provides you with a receipt.

I used the letter template below (from the top of this post), mailed it via USPS certified mail on 9/30/2022, and I received a letter from Wyndham on 10/22/2022 (dated 10/13/2022) saying "we have completed your request to rescind the above-referenced contract... Any payments made have been refunded in the same manner in which they were paid."

Letter template:

September 30, 2022 

Wyndham Vacations Resorts, Inc.
Attention: Account Servicing Operations - Rescission Department

Regarding my contract #00000000 for the purchase of a CLUB WYNDHAM Access Vacation Ownership Plan. I am exercising my legal right to cancel this contract. Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,
Printed name and signature


----------



## Cantor90 (Oct 24, 2022)

Grammarhero said:


> Yes.  That is one of the correct addresses as reflected below.  Follow instructions as exact.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


I was having the same issues where it says please refer to Page one of the New York offering plan but all that’s there is the Florida address but nothing else. So I called Wyndham and they gave me two P.O. Box addresses in Las Vegas, the email and the fax. I went ahead and email yesterday, fax today and send letter to all three addresses. Today I received a payment cancellation confirmation saying that my auto payment cancellation has been successfully cancelled. I called Wyndham again and asked if this was in relation to my rescission request and they said that it was currently pending and that yes it was in regards to the rescission. Has anybody received such emails? I am trying to cover every single aspect. I signed on the 22nd of this month and the contract says I have 7 business days to rescind


----------



## Cantor90 (Oct 25, 2022)

Can anyone please tell me if this letter that I sent is good enough statement of me telling them that I want to rescind the contract ?


Name of timeshare plan: Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan

Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc



Email Dated October 24, 2022

Attn: Wyndham consumer finance

To whom it may concern

Good Afternoon

The purpose of this letter is regarding the required cancellation of my timeshare contract. Our names are …… and ……. and we purchased a timeshare with Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc on October 22, 2022, at the 733 3rd Avenue 2nd floor New York, NY 10017 location. The contract number is …….. and the member ID is …….. per the contract regarding this timeshare, I am contacting you within the rescission period in order to cancel this timeshare contract.

This is our formal rescission request. Please void all contract(s) and refund our down payment.

Please provide me with a written/email response once the contract has been voided.

Thank you in advanced

Sincerely,


And then we both signed


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 27, 2022)

Cantor90 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this letter that I sent is good enough statement of me telling them that I want to rescind the contract ?
> 
> 
> Name of timeshare plan: Club Wyndham Access Vacation Ownership Plan
> ...



Looks fine to me - as long as the letter was postmarked before the required state based legal rescission period then you should be fine.


----------



## sfteus5302 (Dec 11, 2022)

Saved us ~$43k. We sent certified priority letters on Nov 1st to both the PO box and physical Las Vegas addresses. I saw the original transaction reversed on Nov 15th, and we received a confirmation letter about 2 weeks later. I wish I had seen the phone / email addresses earlier to verify everything was received, as for whatever reason we did _not_ receive a confirmation email when the rescission notices were originally received. 

Also just noting that the "free resort stay" we received for attending the timeshare presentation was not fulfilled by Wyndham, but through a 3rd party. Looking online there's tons of reviews about subpar locations, last minute cancellations, tons of hidden fees, etc. Not even worth sitting through the whole thing just for the "free" stay.


----------



## timeshareloser (Dec 19, 2022)

Late to the party, but glad I found the forum. Just sent out my letter today. Per the contract I had to send letters to both the Orlando and Las Vegas locations which was done today. I also sent an email with an unsigned copy stating my intent as well, along with the tracking numbers for both letters. Fingers crossed all goes well. Contract was signed on Dec 11 stating I have 10 days to cancel, so I'm assuming that since letters were dated, signed and sent today the 19th, I should be good? Hopeful savings is $20,000.


----------



## lotus921v (Dec 19, 2022)

Totally free 554k CWA contract in case any of you newbies were looking  https://www.timesharenation.com/resort/Wyndham-Points


----------



## timeshareloser (Dec 20, 2022)

timeshareloser said:


> Late to the party, but glad I found the forum. Just sent out my letter today. Per the contract I had to send letters to both the Orlando and Las Vegas locations which was done today. I also sent an email with an unsigned copy stating my intent as well, along with the tracking numbers for both letters. Fingers crossed all goes well. Contract was signed on Dec 11 stating I have 10 days to cancel, so I'm assuming that since letters were dated, signed and sent today the 19th, I should be good? Hopeful savings is $20,000.


Update 1. Delivery receipt received for letter to Orlando Office. Waiting on confirmation of the one sent to Las Vegas Office.


----------



## timeshareloser (Dec 20, 2022)

timeshareloser said:


> Update 1. Delivery receipt received for letter to Orlando Office. Waiting on confirmation of the one sent to Las Vegas Office.


@Grammarhero  for tracking!


----------



## timeshareloser (Dec 22, 2022)

timeshareloser said:


> Update 1. Delivery receipt received for letter to Orlando Office. Waiting on confirmation of the one sent to Las Vegas Office.


Update 2: both letters have been officially delivered. Just spoke to a rep at the Las Vegas Department and the Recission is pending on my account and to give 30 days for refunds. Want to thank this group so much, just saved me a ton of money, regret, and shame!


----------



## WManning (Dec 23, 2022)

lotus921v said:


> Totally free 554k CWA contract in case any of you newbies were looking  https://www.timesharenation.com/resort/Wyndham-Points


Maintenance fees can negatively impact the free purchase price over a few years.


----------



## lotus921v (Dec 23, 2022)

WManning said:


> Maintenance fees can negatively impact the free purchase price over a few years.



Some people like the expanded ARP.  I’m not into CWA but it’s nice for the newbies to see that there are deals to be had


----------

